# ATiTool Stopped Showing Temps



## error_f0rce (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been using ATiTool 0.24 for about 2 months now.  There has always been a panel under the Settings tab that read something to the effect of "Temperature".  I've used that since the beginning to monitor my unlocked Sapphire X800 GTO.  This morning I installed the latest security update from WinBlows and a driver update for my sound card.  After booting up this afternoon, ATiTool will not show me my graphics card temp, or even show the tab in Settings that used to have all the temp info on it.  What gives?


----------



## sturmgewehr (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah my ati tool doesn't have any temps either?  I also have an x800gto.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, so after downloading another WinBlows security update, released later that day, and after rebooting, my temps show up fine now.  Weird huh?  

I think when my temps went away that some other menu items went along with them, such as fan control and maybe one more.  It just looked like the graphics card wasn't registering with it for some reason.

So far I've seen a couple people with X800 GTO say they can't get temperature readings on their cards... so are there temp sensors in these cards or not??  Mine works fine, can see the temps for the GPU and the board.  Could this just be an issue with ATiTool?  What version are you using sturmgewehr?


----------



## fcc (Jun 17, 2006)

Also with a Sapphire X800 GTO AGP (100131L), I didn't have temp  monitoring with 0.25 beta 14, but I do with 0.24. Whether this is related to flashing the BIOS with Dolf's pipe-unlocking BIOS, I can't say; I didn't do a before-and-after check.


----------



## Wolfsblut (Jun 24, 2006)

same card(s), same problem since i changed from v24 to v25 beta 14.
first run after installation...the temperaturs were showen...second time gone ;-)
...here's my log:

2006-06-24 09:41:38	ATITool v0.25 Beta 14 started.
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D Successfully connected to driver, version 124
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x554F bus 1 dev 0
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D   fbPhy: 0xB0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD3000000.
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D   mmapped mmr to 0xD80000
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D   mmapped bios to 0xD90000
2006-06-24 09:41:38	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x23)
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D Device initialized successfully
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x554F bus 2 dev 0
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   fbPhy: 0xC0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD1FF0000.
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   mmapped mmr to 0xDA0000
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   BIOS at 0x0
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   fixing bios address to 0xC0000
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   mmapped bios to 0xDB0000
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x23)
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2006-06-24 09:41:39	D Device initialized successfully
2006-06-24 09:41:41	Loading profile 'Desktop':
2006-06-24 09:41:41	  Core clock: 398.25 MHz -> 149.73 MHz
2006-06-24 09:41:41	  Mem clock: 398.25 MHz -> 199.64 MHz
2006-06-24 09:41:41	Done

...still wondering about the 0.24 driver....maybe that couses the problem?


----------



## vrm4 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have same card Sapphire x800gto and my temps are there but won't show in the taskbar, other than that all is fine w/ atitool 24, maybe a reinstall?

edit, I resolved my issue, it seemed to be related to a low disk space issue i was having while downloading a fairly large file. 
I have my c/ windows partition set at 8gb and realized i had my temp internet files set to c drive, so as the file got further along i was getting low disk space warnings.     
  Through disk defragmenter i tracked it down to the temp file, just sucks that i had to abort the download, but now i got my temps back in the taskbar! I am unsure why, but once windows logged me off to finish transfering my temp files to a different partition, my temps came back to taskbar, weird! Maybe windows was prioritizing it's needs or something.


----------

